# iso 22000 documentation



## bazokka (17 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى من المهندسين الصناعين فى هذا المنتدى انا ليا عندكم طلب صغير انا عايز لو تقدروا شكل الوثائق اللى بتستخدم فى المصانع اثنا تطبيق iso 22000 يعنى لو حد عنده نماذج منها يا ريت يحطها فى الرد معاه او يعرف مواقع فيها بعض النماذج لاشكال المستندات والوثائق انا مش عايز المواصفة لانها عندى انا عايز اشكال الوثائق (iso 22000 documentation ) ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## bazokka (2 مارس 2008)

ايه يا جماعة هو الموضوع صعب قوى ولا ايه على العموم انا كمان بدور معاكم واول ما هجدها ان شاء الله هبقى احطهالكم على المنتدى


----------



## محمد فوزى (3 مارس 2008)

http://www.sirim-qas.com.my/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=57&func=fileinfo&id=36


----------



## bazokka (3 مارس 2008)

نشكر الاخ المشرف العزيز محمد فوزى على مساعدته


----------



## alaasadic (4 أغسطس 2009)

*good*

الموضوع متميز وفقكم الله


----------

